# Air suspension is going, going, ......



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright, I know this is not a new issue to anyone here in the forums. I'm trying to figure out which would be the better option for me though. Here is the basic info of the allroad in question:
-'01 model
-bought used at 160,000 mi. last August, now at 195,000
-Audi confirms that the front air springs have been replaced
-after parking for more than 5 hours the front end is at rock bottom, sometimes the back follows. (it looks sweet in the parking lot at work though)
-there is an air leak somewhere, I have not been able to take it to a shop to determine if it is the springs or the seals. I know the pump is working because when the car is on it can keep it on the level.
Here is the decision: I like the adjustable suspension and would replace it with Arnott parts. At the same time, I'm considering a coilover setup...for about $100 extra I could have 2 cup holders in the front








I'm just looking or a pro/con of each as well as the cost of installation. I've replaced suspension parts before, but the air springs are a little intimidating.
Please, help me determine the fate of my money pit.








(also, if anyone knows a good shop for this work in the Mississippi Gulf Coast area that would be helpful also)


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Air suspension is going, going, ...... (FRAG)*

Do a test over the next few nights, each in a different level - 4, 3, 2 then 1. If it bleeds down in all levels I would say it is something other than the bladders. Sounds like it is not the bladders anyway, as you say it is the front and sometimes the rear also. Mix up a good soapy mixture in a spray bottle and start spraying the lines. Could be an o-ring. Don't be intimidated, their not that bad (but I've never torn into mine yet (knocks on wood))


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Air suspension is going, going, ...... (eurocars)*

It bleeds down in all levels, now I can't get it above the bottom very often. I notice it only does it when it's hot outside, once it gets cooler everything goes back to normal. Also, unlike before, when it's hot outside I can't get it to level out even when driving.
Does anyone have a diagram for the air lines? I might have some time this week (finally) to put it on some ramps to figure out where the leak is coming from.
On a related note, how bad is it to drive with the bladders completely empty? I know some people intentionally lower them with the VAG-COM tool, so I was just wondering if I'm doing any serious damage (other than tire wear)


_Modified by FRAG at 10:24 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Arnott just released G2 air-springs that have a higher spring-rate when lowered, which basically means they will handle better around corners. only $200 more per axle than the G1 Arnotts.
http://www.arnottindustries.co....html


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

Thanks for the idea, but I'm just going to go with the standard replacements. On the idea of purchasing the new springs I had the horrible thought, what if my shocks are gone too?
I'm going to be replacing at least one air spring (possibly two, I want to finally do the leak test this weekend... been saying that for a month now) and I don't want to go through the trouble of taking the whole assembly out to replace the air spring only to have to go back in and replace the shocks once I have a working air suspension.
What's the test procedure on a car with an air suspension like this?


----------

